# Dawn of War - Dark Crusade install problem



## Vivavee (Aug 10, 2008)

I am attempting to get my son's new game running. DOW Game Of The Year edition is already installed and running ok. Dark Crusade installs ok but when I try to run the game the following error message comes up:

"The application or dll C:\Program Files\THQ\Dawn of War - Dark Crusade\seInterface.dll is not a valid Windows image. Please check this against your installation diskette"


----------



## Asandiril (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm getting the same error. Recently got a copy of the Platinum Edition for early Xmas, DoW and DoW:WA run fine. Have installed and removed DoWC about four times now, have found and attempted to run the only two patches I could find (v1.111 and 1.2) to no avail (neither patch wanted to work, said my locale was wrong?!?). Installation runs fine, only error is the


> "The application or dll C:\Program Files\THQ\DarkCrusade\seInterface.dll is not a valid Windows image. Please check this against your installation diskette"


I've now removed and reinstalled for the fifth time and still same error.

Help?! :upset:


----------



## unyieldinggamer (Feb 17, 2009)

I had a problem to and it may not be the same thing but when i installed DoW dark crusade i had a problem getting on. What i did to fix it was rather than using the shortcut the the game puts on your desktop click "my computer" click on the C: drive and try to find the dawn of war file int the program files. If you can find the dawn of war file on your computer you should find a icon to get to dawn of war in that file. The file may be called THQ if you can't find a file called dawn of war.


----------



## Asandiril (Dec 23, 2008)

unyieldinggamer said:


> I had a problem to and it may not be the same thing but when i installed DoW dark crusade i had a problem getting on. What i did to fix it was rather than using the shortcut the the game puts on your desktop click "my computer" click on the C: drive and try to find the dawn of war file int the program files. If you can find the dawn of war file on your computer you should find a icon to get to dawn of war in that file. The file may be called THQ if you can't find a file called dawn of war.


Thanks, I did try that after my 7th reinstall, but to no avail. I even tried tweaking the .dll file, nada. Seems to only work if I have the disk in the drive, just like Soulstorm. Annoying, but at least I can play now.

Highly doubt I'll get DoW2 if this is normal for THQ tech support...
:sigh:


----------

